

Ask HN:  Review EventDroid.com - eventdroid

Hello Hacker News,<p>We created a new event recommendation website, http://eventdroid.com, and wanted to get your feedback on our beta version. It only works for the San Francisco Bay Area right now. We will expand to other areas soon, when we gain more traction.<p>Here’s the gist of our idea: We navigate the maze of events, you find something fun to do! You tell us what your goal is, whether it is go out on a date, take the kids somewhere on the weekend, or just have fun with your friends. We then suggest a small number of events that are relevant for you. No more sifting through hundreds of events on various sites to find the one you’re really interested in.<p>Please visit our site and let us know what you think.
======
eranation
Human curated or machine generated? I had this idea for a couple of years, and
I hearing it from so many people, that I keep asking myself, why isn't there a
decent solution? My thought was that doing it via machine learning, is very
hard, and somewhat competes with Google / Facebook in their own field, but
doing it manually (e.g. just reading the sites / magazines and updating) is
not scaling in the eyes of VCs, so it's doomed to fail, although it's MUCH
needed, and there is no real good solution. just beware that you are going to
have tons of competition based on all the people I hear that are working on
this.

~~~
eventdroid
Right now, it's manual. We're itching for machine learned solutions...perhaps
the first step is to do it manually and use that labelled data later. But
you're right, it's a huge challenge, and we're not sure how to do it.

------
eranation
+1 for not using the bootstrap default by the way looks good. missing:
favicon, and how you are going to monetize? nice to have: API for event
creators (certified ones) to add events so you don't have too nice to have2:
use open graph to identify events nice to have3: google maps integration must
have: mobile app :)

but keep going, so many have the same issue, and no one did it right, so being
the first with SOMETHING is great

one last thing - the thing that kills such things is content have great
content that is up to date, people won't care about features or how it looks

~~~
eventdroid
thanks for your feedback! monetization is pretty far out at this stage but
it's definitely on the to do list. And yes, content is important, we spent a
lot of effort aggregating and curating the events, and there's still a lot of
room to improve on that front. Can you explain a little bit on what you mean
by API for event creators? Thanks again!

~~~
caw
Monetization - You could do sponsored event postings or affiliate sales of
tickets.

I think what he means is that I as an event host will periodically hold
events. If I could notify you via the API when I have a new event that would
get me listed faster.

~~~
eventdroid
I see. I think we can implement an event submission form, that should take
care of your use case.

Yes, there are several ways we can go about monetization. But I think at this
point our focus is on content quality and user experience.

------
mapster
I would like an event recommendation app where I can connect ME + FB FRIEND(S)
+ PLACE + DURATION (i.e. friend visiting my town for weekend + kids. what to
do?)

FB friends would be used to scrape their and my interests etc., to form
intelligent recommendations.

~~~
eventdroid
in the short term, We will include a facebook share button soon so your
friends will know about your interests and have conversations about them.

------
aw4y
weird name for this era...

~~~
eranation
you mean, they should have called themselves evently? or event.io? or evnt.co?
perhaps. but EventDroid is a great domain if you managed to get it without
paying hundreds of dollars...

~~~
eventdroid
yeh, we tried those, and eventify or eventshark, all taken. these domain
squaders...

